# Please Do Not Create New Threads about EasyStraight...



## NYAngel98 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello HairTalkers!






Since this product gets a LOT of attention, there are 2 threads devoted to it.

Here they are - please use them appropriately: one for positive talk and one for negative

Any new threads that are created from this point on will be moved immediately to the appropriate thread, and the user will receive a warning about it.

This thread will remain as a warning sticky. Please use these 2 threads to add your comments.

*The wonderful thing about MakeupTalk is that we don't need 25 different threads about the same product...one thread, or 2 at the most, are enough and can keep growing as people comment.*

Thank you!!





Janelle


----------

